
Chrome decluttering by removing some features - selfup
https://bgr.com/2019/08/27/google-chrome-update-features-removed-new-tab/
======
selfup
Unclear how I feel about some of these features being removed. Is it just in
the menu or are the shortcuts themselves going away too?

